# allroad skid plate



## treeski (Sep 5, 2010)

hey guys i recently purchased an 01 AR and I was just wondering if you guys know of anyone who makes a metal skid plate for us. i tried evolution imports and they said they were looking into it but no luck thus far. thanks


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Are they sure it doesn't fit?

This one claims to be C5 compatible:
http://www.evolutionimport.com/Evolution_Thor_Skid_Plate_For_Audi_A4_Audi_A6_p/a-00003-006.htm

I don't see any reason why it wouldn't work on an AR.


----------



## treeski (Sep 5, 2010)

that's what i thought, but figured i'd double check anyhow. after a quick google, turns out some of the guys on audizine got the same response. if anyone else is interested, email [email protected] and tell them to put you on the list


----------

